# كورسات هندسه طبيه



## eng_ahmad86 (31 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يا اخزاني انا مقيم في مصر ومهتم بالهندسه الطبيه كما اشرت سابقا ولكن اود ان اعرف اين يمكن ان ا
جد اماكن للتدريب علي هذه المعدات سواء في الاسكندريه او القاهره
أخوكم أحمد جلال


----------



## مصعب السروي (1 سبتمبر 2006)

موجود دورات تدريبية في احمد بهجت 
وهم اناس علي اعلي مستوي 
ولقد تدربت هناك مؤخرا علي ventilator &anesethia
والمكان في الدقي شارع جمال سالم لعنة الله عليه 
متفرع من مصدق 
وممكن في باناسونيك 
وانا لا اعلم عنهم معلومات


----------



## TO BE (6 سبتمبر 2006)

هو التدريب دة بمقابل مادى 

واذا كان بمقابل مادى ممكن الاسعار 

وشكرا ..


----------



## مصعب السروي (9 سبتمبر 2006)

اقصي سعر 400 جنيه


----------



## ahmad Taher (6 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز راسلني عبر هذا الميل في ****** biomody*********** حيث اننا مجموعة استشارات للهندسة الطبية ونملك نركز متطور للكورسات الطبية والألكترونية


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (6 ديسمبر 2006)

أخى مصعب السرورى
انا عاوز أعرف منك أزاى أتدربت فى بهجت يعنى رحت بوسطة أو أرسل لهم الcv أزاى
أنا أسمى عصام ومن مصر وعاوز اتدرب أو اشتغل 
منتظر منك الرد أخى مصعب


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

:1: أخى مصعب السرورى
انا عاوز أعرف منك أزاى أتدربت فى بهجت يعنى رحت بوسطة أو أرسل لهم الcv أزاى
أنا أسمى عصام ومن مصر وعاوز اتدرب أو اشتغل 
منتظر منك الرد أخى مصعب


----------



## ahmad Taher (6 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز لو عايز تروح هناك المسئول عن التدريب اسمه المهندس اسامة ويمكن ان تروح وتحجز الدورة وعندما يكتمل العدد يبداون على الفور


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (6 ديسمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم*

 أخى أحمد طاهر ياريت تبعت الميل بتاعك فى صفحت ورد وترسله

أخوك من مصر وعاوز ي تعرف بيك


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (6 ديسمبر 2006)

هو ال400 جنيه دول انا بدفعهم وأيه النظام


----------



## ahmad Taher (6 ديسمبر 2006)

نعم المبلغ 400 واعتقد انه اغلى حاليا فلماذا انت متشبث ببهجت فحاليا يوجد مراكز وشركات تعليمية احسن منها بكثير فيمكنك مراسلتي عبر البريد الألكترونيbiomody وهو في ****** ميل


----------



## ahmad Taher (6 ديسمبر 2006)

biomody***********


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (6 ديسمبر 2006)

انا مش عارف الميل بتاعك ياريت تكتبهفى صفحة ورد


----------



## أبـــ أنس ـــو (6 ديسمبر 2006)

لا يمكن ادراج البريد حسب الوائح الداخلية للملتقى


----------



## محمدمصطفى (19 يناير 2007)

*الدورات*

برجاء الافاد الدوره للمهندسين ممكن الفنين


----------



## محمدمصطفى (19 يناير 2007)

**************************
العنوان البريدي غير مسموح طبقأ لقوانين الملتقى .


----------



## ahmad Taher (19 يناير 2007)

نعم ممكن للفنيين واهلا بك معنا اذا كنت ترغب في اخذ اي كورسات


----------



## المهاب (19 يناير 2007)

ana 6alib sudani wa 3andina ri7la 3lmia li msr(eygpt )tell me about courses in max . 2\3 days
thanks


----------



## المهاب (19 يناير 2007)

any courses in eygpt , we are sudanese students answer me at max in 3days 
all thanks


----------



## ramy.hashad (24 يناير 2007)

eng_ahmad86
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخى العزيز احمد

لو انت طالب او مهتم بالهندسه الطبيه يمكنك ان تاخ> دورات عند بهجت انما لو كنت تبحث عن الدورات حتى تاخد خبره للعمل فلا انصحك ببهجت ولكن عند سيمينز او باناسونك او شركات هندسه طبيه يمكنك ان تعمل عندهم بدون مقابل او بمقابل رمزى
وشكرا vbmenu_register("postmenu_212134", true);


----------



## مصعب حسن (1 أبريل 2009)

ممكن يا شباب تقدموا لينا مساعدة افضل بالنسبة لكورسات الهندسة الطبية في مصر
يعني افضل لو تكتبوا الويب سايت للجهات الممتازة في الكورسات في مصر
وياريت الويب سايت الاخ مصعب بتاع مركز احمد بهجت واي ويب سايت آخر لمراكز افضل من احمد بهجت ان وجد
ولكم التحايا


----------



## mohamed kamil (20 يونيو 2010)

الاخ مصعب انا من السودان من جامعه العلوم والتقانه اتمنى ان اكون منة ضمن القروب بتاعكم ومعي 6 من زملائي بالجامعه ونرجوا من شباب المنتدي المساعده في افضل العروض في وقت اقصاه يومين حتي تتثنى لنا الفرصه باجرائات السفر في اسرع وقت


----------



## ahmad Taher (20 يونيو 2010)

زملائي الأعزاء
مركز استشارات الهندسة الطبية بجامعة القاهرة هو أفضل مكان للكورسات الطبية وأسعارة ممتازة وهذه الكورسات المتاحة هناك وتليفونات المركز هي
35737938
35678941
0129648774

Introduction to Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI)
Advanced Topics in Magnetic Resonance Imaging (MRI)
X-ray Imaging Systems 
Ultrasound Imaging Systems
Introduction to computed Tomography (CT)
Basics in Ventilator & Anesthesia Machines 
Dental Equipment
Role of infection control in Sterilization 
World of Endoscopes 
Diathermy 
Heart Lung Machine 
Bio-Potential Equipment (ECG, EEC, EMG) 
Labs Equipment 
Medical Gases System 
Hemodialysis 
Application of Laser in Medical Equipment & Ophthalmology Equipment Audiology 
 ICU Equipment (Syringe, infusion, Defibrillator, Monitor) 
Physiotherapy Equipment 
Managing Safety in Healthcare


----------



## IBRAHIM FAWZY (13 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## ماجدالمهندسالكردي (16 أغسطس 2010)

ahmad taher قال:


> اخي العزيز راسلني عبر هذا الميل في ****** biomody*********** حيث اننا مجموعة استشارات للهندسة الطبية ونملك نركز متطور للكورسات الطبية والألكترونية


مرجبا
انا عضو جديد هل يمكنني مراسلتكم والاستفادة من خبراتكم....
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو موئل (17 أغسطس 2010)

thanks alot


----------

